# Dual angle inside corner sander from All Wall



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

I remember coming upon threads where guys were making their own or at least talking about it so I wasn't sure how well known this was from All Wall's site as it's listed as 'NEW'. Anyway maybe it'll help someone:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...source=Act-On+Software&utm_term=Claw+Grip+Img


----------

